# Paradigm Speakers; Cables??



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I started a new post as I am curious what speaker cable you guys prefer...


I just purchased Paradigm Maple S4's for my fronts and S2's for my rear along with a C3 center. I have a Velo DD15 sub and Rotel RMB 1095 (200x5) powering them with a B&K Ref 50 performing the pre/pro and Panamax 5500 cleaning up the power. I would like to know what type of speaker cables you signature owners are using....and why. I upgraded from NHT's and I do notice that I guess I have to get used to the aluminum tweeter as it can sound a bit "sharper" than I am used to at times....so I am searching for different cables maybe...Thus far I have tried MIT's (used on my NHT's) and Transparent (MWBW-music wave bi-wire) Anyone using Audio Quest Type 8? To bi-wire or not???:huh:

Looking forward to your feedback

Thanks all!

James


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi James,

Sounds like you're asking about cable differences. I don't own Paradigms (I have Vandersteens), but I'll offer my opinion anyway. I don't think there's really going to be much difference between any cable, as long as they are of sufficient size. I'm using 12 gauge "Carol" brand, flexible cable that I bought at Home Depot for $0.50/ft. I've also used some Audioquest stuff in the past, but must admit it's been a while. 

Currently, I'm running Digital->Cary Cinema 11 -> Sunfire Cinema Grand-> Vandersteen 3A Sig. The Cinema Grand is bi-amping the mains. The systems is fairly high-resolution, and I really, really doubt I could get more out of it by spending money on cables.

Personally, I think you'd get more mileage out of room treatments (if you haven't already; I haven't).

In the end, I would think that a "perfect" cable should add zero color to the sound (which, as I've already implied, should be generally "any" cable). So why try to get a cable that "fixes" your speakers. I know you just bought the speakers, but maybe they're not for you...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I also have Signature Series speakers, albeit not Paradigm's. Mine are RBH :bigsmile:
I'm firmly in the camp of cables is cables and copper wire is copper wire.

I agree with Otto, look into room treatments or consider other speakers that may suit your ears better.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

James I agree with Mark and Otto Use cheap copper cable , Nobody can tell the differance unless they come from another planet and can hear electrons moving in a wire . Kind regards , Alan


----------

